# 27" vs 32" WQHD



## pascha953 (14. Juli 2018)

Hallo,


ich hätte da mal eine Frage,


der Qualitäts- bzw. Schärfe Unterschied zwischen 27" und 32" WQHD sei es mit nativer Auflösung oder DSR 4K, ist er deutlich oder muss man doch genau hinschauen ??


----------



## PCGH_Manu (14. Juli 2018)

Ohweh, ich hol schon mal das Popcorn...


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (14. Juli 2018)

Das ist wie üblich sehr subjektiv. Mir persönlich ist FHD auf 27" zB zu grob. Andere haben auf der Größe schon UHD und wieder andere fragen sich, wo man denn da ein Pixel erkennen soll  Die finden das halt scharf genug.

Es hängt also zum einen sehr von deinem persönlichen Empfinden ab, zum anderen auch von deinen Gegebenheiten vor Ort. Wer "nur" 50cm Abstand zum Monitor hat, dem ist 32" vllt generell zu groß. Jmd mit nem Controller in der Hand, NfS/Forza Horizon etc aufm Schirm und das auf dem Sofa 3m weg, freut sich vllt auch über einen 40"er 

Am Ende wird dir wohl nichts anderes übrig bleiben, als es auszuprobieren. Vermutlich kann man sich auch an das meiste einfach gewöhnen ^^


----------



## pascha953 (14. Juli 2018)

Einwegkartoffel schrieb:


> Das ist wie üblich sehr subjektiv. Mir persönlich ist FHD auf 27" zB zu grob. Andere haben auf der Größe schon UHD und wieder andere fragen sich, wo man denn da ein Pixel erkennen soll  Die finden das halt scharf genug.
> 
> Es hängt also zum einen sehr von deinem persönlichen Empfinden ab, zum anderen auch von deinen Gegebenheiten vor Ort. Wer "nur" 50cm Abstand zum Monitor hat, dem ist 32" vllt generell zu groß. Jmd mit nem Controller in der Hand, NfS/Forza Horizon etc aufm Schirm und das auf dem Sofa 3m weg, freut sich vllt auch über einen 40"er
> 
> Am Ende wird dir wohl nichts anderes übrig bleiben, als es auszuprobieren. Vermutlich kann man sich auch an das meiste einfach gewöhnen ^^



Hallo, Danke für die Antwort,

Technisch gesehen heißt es ja, das ein 24 " FHD die gleiche Pixeldichte wie ein 32" WQHD hat,

nur empfand ich auf meinen damaligen BenQ XL2430T das Bild um einiges Schärfer als auf meinen neuen Samsung C32HG70 (Spiele eigentlich alles in 4k =DSR)


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (14. Juli 2018)

Möchtest du denn auch 144 Hz nutzen? Wenn ja würde ich über die geringere Pixeldichte bei 32" hinwegsehen. Ansonsten würde ich bei der Größe auf UHD (dann leider nur 60 Hz) umsatteln oder UWQHD bei 34", dann sind auch 100 Hz möglich.


----------



## pascha953 (14. Juli 2018)

DasBorgkollektiv schrieb:


> Möchtest du denn auch 144 Hz nutzen? Wenn ja würde ich über die geringere Pixeldichte bei 32" hinwegsehen. Ansonsten würde ich bei der Größe auf UHD (dann leider nur 60 Hz) umsatteln oder UWQHD bei 34", dann sind auch 100 Hz möglich.




144Hz möchte ich nicht mehr missen. 

Wäre vielleicht ein 27" WQHD die bessere Option für mich?


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (14. Juli 2018)

pascha953 schrieb:


> Wäre vielleicht ein 27" WQHD die bessere Option für mich?



Das wirst du nur selber herausfinden können. 
Bestell dir einfach einen 31,5/32-Zöller (z.B. AOC Agon AG322QCX ab €'*'448,95 de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland ) und guck, ob dir die Pixeldichte zu gering ist oder nicht. Kannst schließlich wieder zurückschicken. Oder halt mal in einem Elektronikmarkt Ausschau.


----------



## pascha953 (14. Juli 2018)

DasBorgkollektiv schrieb:


> Das wirst du nur selber herausfinden können.
> Bestell dir einfach einen 31,5/32-Zöller (z.B. AOC Agon AG322QCX ab €'*'448,95 de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland ) und guck, ob dir die Pixeldichte zu gering ist oder nicht. Kannst schließlich wieder zurückschicken. Oder halt mal in einem Elektronikmarkt Ausschau.



Hallo, 

schuldigung, aber hast du überhaupt meine Frage gelesen?

Ich habe bereits einen 32"Monitor. Warum sollte ich mir noch einen Bestellen?


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (14. Juli 2018)

pascha953 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> schuldigung, aber hast du überhaupt meine Frage gelesen?
> 
> Ich habe bereits einen 32"Monitor. Warum sollte ich mir noch einen Bestellen?



Hmmm, hast recht. Dann würde ich es mit 27 Zoll versuchen.


----------



## moonshot (15. Juli 2018)

Is This Retina? - DPI/PPI Display Calculator

Damit kannst du etwas rumspielen und dich dann abhängig von deinem normalen Sitzabstand so weit wegsetzten, dass das Bild so scharf erscheint wie 27 Zoll bei normalem Abstand.


----------



## pascha953 (15. Juli 2018)

moonshot schrieb:


> Is This Retina? - DPI/PPI Display Calculator
> 
> Damit kannst du etwas rumspielen und dich dann abhängig von deinem normalen Sitzabstand so weit wegsetzten, dass das Bild so scharf erscheint wie 27 Zoll bei normalem Abstand.



das macht 94 cm,

so einen langen Schreibtisch habe ich nicht.

Habe mir jetzt einen 27 Zoll bestellt. Sollte die Woche kommen, dann teste ich mal ob es besser wird.

Will jemand einen 32" kaufen ??


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (16. Juli 2018)

pascha953 schrieb:


> Will jemand einen 32" kaufen ??



Das musst du im Marktplatz fragen.


----------



## flavis35 (20. Juli 2018)

@Pascha, ich hätte interesse!

PN


----------



## JoM79 (20. Juli 2018)

Ihr beiden Experten wisst schon, dass sowas nur auf dem Marktplatz erlaubt ist?


----------



## INU.ID (20. Juli 2018)

pascha953 schrieb:


> Will jemand einen 32" kaufen ??


* Verstoß gegen die Foren- und Marktplatzregeln - Versuchter Handel außerhalb des Marktplatzes*


			
				Auszug aus den Forenregeln schrieb:
			
		

> *2.1 Handel in Threads und Signatur*
> 
> *Verkaufsangebote*, Kaufgesuche, Spendenaufrufe, Sammelbestellungen,  Wertanfragen und das Verschenken *sind nur im Marktplatz gestattet*. Links  zu gewerblichen Verkaufs- und Auktionsportalen, die auf eigene  Auktionen verweisen, sowie das Anbieten und Ersuchen von  Dienstleistungen sind im Marktplatz und im restlichen Forum verboten.  Eine Freischaltung des Marktplatz-Zuganges erfolgt, 60 Tage nach  Erstellung des Accounts UND 100 verfasster Beiträge, automatisch  innerhalb von 24 Stunden. Für den Marktplatz gelten zusätzliche Regeln.  Die Marktplatzregeln sind erst nach erfolgter Freischaltung einzusehen.
> 
> Es wird an dieser Stelle ausdrücklich darauf hingewiesen, dass* auch die  Erwähnung von Verkaufsinteressen* in einem Thread oder das Verlinken  eines Verkaufsthreads unter Nennung der angebotenen Ware in der Signatur*  ein Verkaufsangebot darstellt*. Entsprechendes gilt für ausdrückliche  Kaufgesuche.





flavis35 schrieb:


> @Pascha, ich hätte interesse!PN


Ja ja, von wegen PN. 

* Verstoß gegen die Foren- und Marktplatzregeln - Versuchter Handel außerhalb des Marktplatzes*


			
				Auszug aus den Forenregeln schrieb:
			
		

> *2.1 Handel in Threads und Signatur*
> 
> Verkaufsangebote, *Kaufgesuche*, Spendenaufrufe, Sammelbestellungen,  Wertanfragen und das Verschenken *sind nur im Marktplatz gestattet*. Links  zu gewerblichen Verkaufs- und Auktionsportalen, die auf eigene  Auktionen verweisen, sowie das Anbieten und Ersuchen von  Dienstleistungen sind im Marktplatz und im restlichen Forum verboten.  Eine Freischaltung des Marktplatz-Zuganges erfolgt, 60 Tage nach  Erstellung des Accounts UND 100 verfasster Beiträge, automatisch  innerhalb von 24 Stunden. Für den Marktplatz gelten zusätzliche Regeln.  Die Marktplatzregeln sind erst nach erfolgter Freischaltung einzusehen.
> 
> Es wird an dieser Stelle ausdrücklich darauf hingewiesen, dass auch die  Erwähnung von Verkaufsinteressen in einem Thread oder das Verlinken  eines Verkaufsthreads unter Nennung der angebotenen Ware in der Signatur  ein Verkaufsangebot darstellt. *Entsprechendes gilt für ausdrückliche  Kaufgesuche.*


----------

